# Is it worth me trying IVF once more even though in UK I was given a 3% success?



## ulman (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi, had 2 NHS IVF over the past year, both failed, difficult to get eggs and only one fertilises, then they fail after the 2WW. was told chances of IVF working (possibly due to age, i'm 40 and diminishing eggs so not v good quality) are about 3-5% 
We were told our best chances of having a child was through ED abroad, so I would prefer to try IVF once more before ED, we will be going with a cheaper clinic abroad, finances are low. Any good recommendations and clinics where they may do a package for two types of treatment??

All info is muchly appreciated!!

Thank you.

P.S I have been taking all manner of vitamins, cut right down on caffeine (2 max per day) and alcohol, and we have done this for about 3 months, still no pregnanchy, how long should we try before going for treatment


----------



## Calmbaby (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi,

I don't have many answers as I'm new to all this. F

rom what I've read Czech is good, and maybe a few in Spain. I personally like the sound of REPROFIT in Czech. I am just in talks with them, lots of questions as I'll be using OE, however DE seems to be alot easier and you specify what characteristics etc. I think if you have a look through the forums you'll get a better idea (thats what I am doing).

Hth, x


----------



## IVF Traveler (May 23, 2008)

Ulman, I am so sorry that you've had such a difficult time.  I think only you and your partner can decide when to move from own egg to donor egg - there is both a financial aspect, but also an emotional aspect to consider - and each failed cycle certainly takes its toll.  Have you had your husband's sperm tested for DNA fragmentation (SCSA test) - I only ask because you mentioned issues with fertilization.  

I think all of the popular clinics in Czech offer an own egg and donor egg plan.  You might want to explore using a clinic that offers embryo monitoring - I have some info on my blog about that technology, it is pretty exciting.  I don't know of any clinics that do a package for one own egg then one donor egg - you just pay separately for what you need at the time.  

If finances are an issue, you will likely find that clinics in Prague tend to be a bit more expensive than clinics in other cities in Czech.  

Regarding making the decision about donor egg - you might want to read through the info or join the message boards on pved.org - parents via egg donation.  You'll find there are a lot of supportive people there - and they may help put some of your fears/concerns to rest.  It seems that very often, people who move forward with DE say they wished that they had made that choice earlier - but of course you will never hear from the ones that did that one last own egg cycle and it worked.  There is no one right answer for everyone, just what feels right to you.  

Good luck!

Sue


----------



## 61304 (Apr 13, 2011)

Ulman, sorry to hear you've had such a tough time.  I was in the exact same position as yourself earlier this year after a failed IVF I was given a 5% chance of success with my own eggs.  I don't know from your heading if you are looking for opinions or have already decided but for me those percentages were just too low to put myself through another IVF cycle using my own eggs.  I do however understand how you may want to have another cycle even just for 'closure'. 

I had no issue with moving to donor eggs as the success rates are so much higher. We are going to Cube clinic in Prague and are very happy with the clinic so far.


----------



## ulman (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey thanks for that hollytrees   We haven't discussed it of late, we have tried naturally again this month, but if it has failed again it's time for us to start seriously planning our action. I totally understand why you have chosen to go ahead with ED but I feel I need to try one last time, in fact we have an appointment with our clinic soon (NHS, for closure) and will ask them again if it is worth a try, i think they'll say it's always worth a try as you never do know!
We both get tired and a bit distressed when talking about it, it just seems really unfair, what makes it worse is that I always want to be spending time with my little niece (2) and nephew (4) and sometimes wish they were mine.... 

It's exhausting to be thinking about it so much. Good luck at the clinic! Do you mind me asking what treatment you will be getting and what the cost is?


----------



## summerglory (Jul 4, 2010)

Ulman - I would totally recommend Serum Clinic in Athens, they do 2 cycles of OEIVF for 4000eu (you have to use them both within a year) or one for 3000eu and also do donor egg cycles.  There is a thread for serum and a general info sheet also by agate that has loads of info re what to expect.  I'm 18wks pg from an OEIVF cycle having been out to Serum in March this year and we paid upfront for 2 cycles - the clinic is fab and Penny is the best.

Good luck with your decision.
x


----------



## ulman (Apr 9, 2011)

CONGRATS summerglory! thanks for that info too, can i just ask what your levels and the odds were like for using OE? what did the NHS say etc??
thanks.


----------



## summerglory (Jul 4, 2010)

We didn't qualify on the nhs as hv a 4.5yr old dd.
After I had ET in Greece they told me that I had a 1 in 6 chance of conceiving.
I had my amh tested in aug 2010 & it was 11.6
If its any help penny at serum does free consults u can download the form & then email her ur history & she'll give u her honest opinion x


----------



## ulman (Apr 9, 2011)

That's good to know  We are seeing the NHS consultant on July 17th to get all of our medical notes from the fertility unit, so we can email Penny after that, thanks very much for that info, however I think there are cheaper clinics abroad BUT at the end of the day due to my age and egg quality getting less, I think we need to just go where the odds of success and expertise are higher. If that means ED then so be it. I think that ED will be difficult to deal with afterwards when/if it's successful as I would be comparing the child to my partner who WILL be the biological father and not me as I will not be the biological mother  This is only how I feel as I know that many many women don't think like this at all. I'm just gutted that I will never meet MY child. BUT it just is not meant to be.... or IS IT?! we shall see


----------

